# 2x2 Ortega: How to predict the LL permutation from OLL



## Deleted member 29182 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hello, I've been working on a new trick (I haven't found it anywhere else in this forum) where you predict the LL permutation from OLL. If you can predict the first layer permutation, then you can predict full PBL with this. This method can get you faster because you do OLL and PBL in one look, kind of like the EG method. If mixed with OLL prediction, then you can almost one-look your solves.

There will be 4 videos for the series, where I go over how each OLL looks like on each of the 6 permutation outcomes (skip, diagonal, bar on left, bar on right, bar in front and bar in back).

The first video here will be the introduction, OLL algs, and the H cases


----------



## Randomno (Mar 9, 2015)

Only seems decent for one looking.


----------



## TDM (Mar 9, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Only seems decent for one looking.


No, I use this a lot and I can't 1-look almost all of my solves, except ones with <=2 move layers.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 9, 2015)

TDM said:


> No, I use this a lot and I can't 1-look almost all of my solves, except ones with <=2 move layers.



That's what I mean, if there's a short face (3 moves or less), you can one look the last layer and predict PBL during inspection.


----------



## TDM (Mar 9, 2015)

Randomno said:


> That's what I mean, if there's a short face (3 moves or less), you can one look the last layer and predict PBL during inspection.


And I'm saying it's useful even when you can't 1-look the LL.


----------



## Randomno (Mar 9, 2015)

TDM said:


> And I'm saying it's useful even when you can't 1-look the LL.



Isn't it easier to not have a recognise the permutation and just do the OLL quickly and recognise permutation quickly afterwards?


----------



## Hssandwich (Mar 9, 2015)

Randomno said:


> Isn't it easier to not have a recognise the permutation and just do the OLL quickly and recognise permutation quickly afterwards?



No, because if you use this, you will be able to recognise the case almost instantly with practice. Or you might do it subconsciously.


----------



## TDM (Mar 9, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> No, because if you use this, you will be able to recognise the case almost instantly with practice. Or you might do it subconsciously.


Yeah, I've just done a lot of the cases enough times to not have to think too much about it. I've never really specifically practised it.


----------



## G2013 (Mar 9, 2015)

It's like knowing EG, but each algorithm is "OLL+PLL" instead of "EG". But it's a good idea, anyway!

Es como saber EG, pero cada algoritmo es "OLL+PLL" en vez de "EG". Pero es una buena idea, igual!


----------



## Berd (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 25, 2015)

instead of learning the cases for 2 look CLL, so no pauses, why not learn CLL, its the same amount of work as learning all these individual cases and it has one alg to solve each of them instead of 2


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Apr 25, 2015)

true, but wouldn't one looking be better with CLL rather than using one looking to find the first alg and then predict the permutation instead of just predicting the actual CLL/ EG?


----------

